#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  د.أيمن نور يكتب :أخطر 10 أسئلة في قضية هشام طلعت

## sef

د.أيمن نور يكتب :أخطر 10 أسئلة في قضية هشام طلعت مصطفي وسوزان تميم06/09/2008 
> ما علاقة محسن السكري بخطف سفير مصر السابق في العراق وأين مكانه الآن

 > كيف لم تنتبه الأجهزة الأمنية لتضخم ثروة وممتلكات ضابط سابق ولماذا لم تحذر منه عضو لجنة السياسات المعروف بصداقته لأبناء الرئيس؟

> من رجل الأعمال المصري الذي اتصل برجل أعمال إماراتي وأبلغه أن لديه معلومات عن الجريمة ومرتكبها بعد ساعات من وقوعها؟

> ماذا وجدت النيابة في خزينة منزل هشام طلعت مصطفي عند تفتيشه؟ وكم سهمًا اشتراها هشام من أسهم مجموعة طلعت مصطفي يوم الأحد والاثنين الماضيين.. ومن هو البائع؟



.. أعترف أن الأسئلة والاستفهامات العشرة التي سأطرحها، في السطور القادمة، مصدرها معلومات وحقائق، أكثر منها شكوكًا أو مجرد تكهنات!! فكم كنت أود أن أطرحها كاملة، شافية، لكن الضمورات أحيانًا تبيح اختزال بعض الحقائق، في استفهامات ـ ولو مؤقتًا ـ تاركًا الإجابات لفطنة وذكاء القارئ العزيز(!!)

.. أولاً: ما العلاقة بين ضابط أمن الدولة السابق محسن منير علي حمدي السكري وبين واقعة اختطاف واختفاء السفير المصري في بغداد؟!!

.. ثانيًا: أين الضابط السابق ـ الآن ـ ومنذ إلقاء القبض عليه ـ منذ قرابة شهر ـ فقد نشرت الصحف أنه بسجن الاستئناف!! بينما هو حتي 3 أغسطس لم يصل سجن الاستئناف بعد؟! وهل هناك علاقة بين مكان احتجازه ـ بمدينة نصر ـ واعترافات أخري تتصل بموضوع السفير المصري بالعراق؟!

.. ثالثًا: إذا كان السكري صادقًا، في اتهامه لهشام طلعت مصطفي بالتحريض علي قتل سوزان تميم، فلماذا لا يكون ـ صادقًا ـ في اتهامه لغيره في واقعة أخطر؟!!

.. رابعًا: لماذا صدر قرار حظر النشر؟! فلم يحمل بيان النائب العام، تفسيرًا مقبولاً لهذا القرار الملغز والمحير؟! والادعاء أن القرار استهدف إخفاء اعتراف السكري علي هشام لاستدراج هشام للعودة لمصر هو ادعاء ساذج لأن هشام عاد قبل صدور قرار الحظر!!

.. خامسًا: من هو رجل الأعمال المصري ـ المعروف ـ الذي اتصل برجل أعمال إماراتي، وأبلغه أن لديه معلومات عن الجريمة ومرتكبها ـ بعد ساعات ـ من وقوعها(!!) فقام رجل الأعمال الإمارتي بإبلاغ سلطات الأمن في الإمارات بالاتصال، مما أثار شكوكها حول علاقة رجل الأعمال المصري بالحادث ودوافعه في الإبلاغ ـ خاصة ـ أنه من المنافسين لهشام طلعت مصطفي(!!)

(راجع في هذا أيضًا المنشور بجريدة الأهرام صفحة 26 نهاية العمود الثالث ـ العدد 44466 ـ ).

.. سادسًا: أين اختفي هشام طلعت مصطفي منذ صدور قرار النائب العام بالقبض عليه يوم الأحد 31 أغسطس ـ راجع أهرام الأربعاء 3/9 صفحة 26 العمود الخامس ـ وحتي تنفيذ القبض عليه وإيداعه سجن مزرعة طره يوم الثلاثاء 3 سبتمبر؟!

.. سابعًا: كم سهماً من أسهم مجموعة شركات طلعت مصطفي اشتراها هشام طلعت مصطفي يومي الأحد والإثنين 31 أغسطس و1 سبتمبر 2008 ومن هو البائع؟ وكم كان سعر السهم؟ وكم كان السعر في نفس اللحظة في البورصة؟!! وماذا أسفر عنه تفتيش خزينة أوراق منزل هشام طلعت؟!

.. ثامنًا: كيف لم تتنبه الأجهزة الأمنية، لتضخم ثروة وممتلكات ـ ضابط سابق بجهاز مباحث أمن الدولة ـ وشراء ممتلكات عقارية تقدر قيمتها بعشرات الملايين بالقاهرة والبحر الأحمر (خاصة) بعدما تردد عن دوره في اقتسام المبالغ التي سددتها شركة موبينيل كفدية لافتراء المختطفين من العاملين معها ومن بينهم هو شخصيًا؟! كيف لم تتنبه هذه الأجهزة لطبيعة أنشطة السكري؟! ولماذا لم تحذر منه عضو لجنة السياسات، هشام طلعت مصطفي، بعد فصله من شركة موبينيل وتوافر معلومات عن علاقات مشبوهة له بعصابات الخطف الإرهابية بالعراق؟! فهل طبيعي أن يترك للعمل مسئول للأمن بشركة سياحة وعقارية كبري تدير فنادق ومنتجعات سياحية مصرية بالقاهرة؟!! ـ خاصة ـ أن هشام طلعت معروف علاقته بالسيد علاء مبارك وليس جمال!! وهو مقرب من السطة، رغم خلافه مع بعض مجموعة جمال مبارك ـ خاصة ـ أحمد عز؟!!

.. تاسعًا: ماذا يعني العثور علي مبلغ خمسة ملايين دولار (نقدًا) في منزل القتيلة؟! فضلاً عن مجوهرات قيمتها 15 مليون دولار؟! هل طبيعي أن تملك مغنية مجهولة هذه الثروة؟! وهل طبيعي أن تحتفظ بها في منزلها؟! ولماذا لم يستولي عليها القاتل إذا كان قتلها من أجل 2 مليون دولار؟! ـ خاصة ـ أن الجريمة وقعت مساء الإثنين وتم الكشف عنها الأربعاء 30 يوليو؟!

سؤال أخير ساذج سامحوني فيه.. من هي سوزان تميم؟! ومن الذي يدفع لها هذه المبالغ؟!

.. مجرد أسئلة.. فهل من مجيب؟! أم أن الأيام القادمة ستجيب عنها؟! أم ستطرح علينا المزيد من الألغاز؟!!http://dostor.org/ar/index.php?optio...=2558&Itemid=1

----------


## sef

> خامسًا: من هو رجل الأعمال المصري ـ المعروف ـ الذي اتصل برجل أعمال إماراتي، وأبلغه أن لديه معلومات عن الجريمة ومرتكبها ـ بعد ساعات ـ من وقوعها(!!) فقام رجل الأعمال الإمارتي بإبلاغ سلطات الأمن في الإمارات بالاتصال، مما أثار شكوكها حول علاقة رجل الأعمال المصري بالحادث ودوافعه في الإبلاغ ـ خاصة ـ أنه من المنافسين لهشام طلعت مصطفي(!!)


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/attach...1&d=1220456609

----------


## LORDKAZA

موضوع كل تفاصيله غير منطقيه واحداثه متشابكه واخبار تنشرها الصحافه لا اساس لها من الصحه 
تشابكت خيوط تلك القضية حتى اصبحنا تائهيين في احداثها.
ولكن من يدفع 2مليون دولار من اجل ان يقتل حبيته التي هجرته سبب ساذج جدا وغير منطقي بالمرة واخذته الصحافه بكل انتمائتها ونشرت هذا الكلام  مع بعض الزيادات وبعض الحوارات المختلقه .
لان الموضوع لم يخرج حتى الآن للنيابه ومعتم اعلاميا فكيف تسربت كل تلك المعلومات.
تراها في جريده متزوجه من رجل وفي جريده اخرى رجل آخر ومازالت على ذمته وجريده اخرى انها كانت متزوجه من طلعت مصطفى .

----------

